# Target Blank in Javascript?



## babuschka (12. Jun 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Javascript Game auf meiner Site eingebunden, das in einer Multibox öffnet. Wenn jemand zum Anbieter des Spiels gehen möchte, kann er einen Button innerhalb des Games anklicken. 

Mein Problem ist nun, das die Site des Anbieters in der Multibox geöffnet wird und nicht wie von mir gewünscht, in einem neuen Fenster.

Hier die Codezeile:

```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://js.domainname.com/javascript.php?prefix=DADcH2F7hdBMrB6sCpr7HWNd7ZgqdRLk&media=6915&campaign=1&SUB_GAME=arabian&SUB_WIDTH=700&SUB_HEIGHT=525" ></script>
```

Mit "target="_blank" hab ich´s schon versucht. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Irreparabel (12. Jun 2010)

JavaScript != Java


----------



## babuschka (12. Jun 2010)

Was soll das Heißen ???:L


----------



## Final_Striker (12. Jun 2010)

das heißt das: http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html ;-)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2010)

Sehe nirgendwo deine target.


----------



## faetzminator (12. Jun 2010)

Du machst ein Popup von dir auf und lässt dort den fremden JS-Code laufen.


----------



## babuschka (12. Jun 2010)

Ok, da ich bin wirklich im völlig falschen Forum. Dann nichts für ungut. :bahnhof:


----------

